# Big honor for my son!!!



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We are super excited! My son was asked to be a junior member of the Livestock Committee this year! He is excited, but also nervous because he HATES talking to people. I told him that this is an incredible honor, especially since this will be his third year showing goats and there are other kids that have shown goats for many more years. :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's GREAT! Maybe it's a good oppurtunity to work through his "hating to talk to people"?
When anyone can talk about their passion these things have a marvelous way of disappearing! :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That's awesome!! :applaud:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is an honor...you and your son.. should be very proud..... congrats...and enjoy... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

